# Subdomain-Vermieter haftet für Spam



## Hoppel (2 Juli 2003)

Laut einem Urteil des Amtsgerichts Leipzig haftet der Betreiber eines Subdomain-Service für unerwünschte Werbe-E-Mails, in denen für die auf den Subdomains abgelegten Seiten geworben wird. Dies entschied das Gericht mit Urteil vom 27. Februar 2003 (AZ 02 C 8566/02).  

Weitere Infos http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/hob-02.07.03-001/


----------



## technofreak (2 Juli 2003)

Warten wir ab, ob die nächste Instanz dieses Urteil bestätigt:


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen das Urteil wurde Berufung eingelegt, sodass sich nun das
> Landgericht Leipzig noch einmal mit dem Fall beschäftigen wird.


Immer an die alte Juristenregel denken "Vor Gericht und auf hoher See bist Du in Gottes Hand allein"


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2003)

*Urteil wegen Subdomains*

Dieses Urteil sollte auch im Dialerforum bekannt gemacht werden; es könnte auch dort von gewisser Relevanz sein.


----------



## technofreak (2 Juli 2003)

*Re: Urteil wegen Subdomains*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Urteil sollte auch im Dialerforum bekannt gemacht werden; es könnte auch dort von gewisser Relevanz sein.


Wen meinst du, Phyton? 
Solange das Urteil nicht rechtskräftig ist (in zweiter Instanz) , wird die das herzlich wenig kratzen  
tf


----------

